# For Pannini and others



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Here you go Pan,

I know this will be a breeze for you.


Test Bank Questions
Baking and Pastry
Chef Stabinsky

1.Gluten is formed from two________________________known as glutenin and gliadin.
a)Starches
b) Fibers
c) Proteins
d) Carbohydrates

2.The process of beating fat and sugar together to incorporate air is called
a)Folding
b)Creaming
c)Blending
d)Cutting

3.A hard, strong wheat yields a flour with a high percentage of
a)Gluten
b)Starch
c)Glutenin and gliadin
d)Moisture

4.When caramelizing sugar you should do the following to prevent lumping

a)add an interferent
b)stir constantly
c)use a bain marie
d)all of the above

5.To substitute sheet gelatin in a recipe calling for granulated gelatin you should use.

a)twice as much by weight
b)an equal amount by weight
c)an equal amount by volume
d)60% as much by weight

6. Which mixing method would be best for incorporating air or developing gluten?

a)folding
b)stirring
c)cutting
d)beating
7. The French name for the dough used in making éclairs is

e)Pate brisee
f)Pate sucree
g)Pate a chou
h)Pate feulletee

8. Merinque cooked by adding hot sugar syrup is known as

a)Swiss
b) Italian
c) common
d) French

9.Puff pastry in not used for the following?
a) palmiers
b) bouchees
c) vol-au-vents
d) croquemb ouche

10. Another name for a flan is
a) crème renversee
b) crème brulee
c) crème anglaise
d) all of the above


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

OK CC let a rookie try his hand at this so don't laugh if I fail.

(1). C
(2). B
(3). A
(4). A
(5). B
(6). D
(7). G
(8). B
(9). A
(10). B

How did I do CC. Terrible I know.

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Not bad CR that's a 60%


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Let's see, it's been awhile;
1)C
2)B
3)C
4)A
5)D
6)D
7)G
8)B
9)D
10)D


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

chrose said:


> Let's see, it's been awhile;
> 1)C nope
> 2)B yeap
> 3)C yeap
> ...


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

1) C
2) B
3) C
4) A
5) B?
6) D
7) G
8) B
9) D
10) A

I hope I did fairly well, as I >JUST< finished school in March!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

1) C nope
2) B yeap
3) C yeap
4) A yeap
5) B? yeap
6) D yeap
7) G yeap
8) B yeap
9) D yeap
10) A yeap

I hope I did fairly well, as I >JUST< finished school in March![/QUOTE]

Nice job erik! that's a 90%

So Pan, with the process of elimination, this should be a "CAKE WALK" pun intended


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

cape chef said:


> Smarty pants, I give myself a higher score and I will tell you why, you tell me why I am wrong.
> 1) Glutenin and Gliaden are both proteins mixing them with liquid and working them creates another protein by the name of Gluten. so unless this is a trick question or you know something I don't I have to question you on this one.
> 
> 5) I agree was possibly wrong as frankly I was making what I thought was an educated "guess".
> ...


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

1 b , (protein fibers)
2 b
3 a , (c with moisture)
4 a
5 b
6 d
7 g
8 b
9 d
10 b


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I was kinda stumped by #10 to CH as I like you considered Creme Brulee and the other you mentioned as flans as well. I guess #10 could actually be all of the above. Either way CC you are the instructor so your explanation works for me.

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

shucks, out playin
c
b
c
a
b
d
g
b
d
a
went back to see posts, 1 hum? gliadin carb? --glutenin protien? right?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose, creme renversee, creme caramel and flan all refer to egg custards baked "over" a layer of caramelized sugar. 

as to your "proper" challenge on ? 1, You are 100% correct, no trick question, just poor proof reading on my part.:crazy:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

100% and yes, I made a mistake with glutenin and gliandin. PROTIENS


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I think I said this before, but "I never get tired of hearing that"! :roll: :smoking:


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

OOHh let me try.

1: c
2: b
3: c
4: a
5: b
6: a
7: g
8: b
9: d
10 a


Ok. Now let's look how everybody else did.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I didn't get a shot at this one in time, but I'm sure I would've aced it!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I thought I would add another easy French and historical question directly related to ChefTalk and it's pastry people.
1. Aside being quite the gathering point of some famous artist, what is Montparnasse known for as far as pastries go?
I'll throw in a new automobile for the winning answer.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

apple tart/ galletts
or
pate a choux
?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Almond Tart:lips:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Well you're both very close. It's the place where Master Baker Philippe Stemphlete let the first American kid work in his bakery. A young lass with a lot of energy who made a lot of mistakes:roll: This kid couldn't even figure ouit the times the customers would be comming in! In the morn(for baguette and crois) lunch for (baguette for big meal and nap). after school(baguette maybe something almond ,maybe a piece pf pithivier) dinner bag/batard and somethiong for dessert.
Sorry reminissing, My wife called her family to wish her G.Mother a happy 100 birthday.
pan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

bread the staff of life. how about pain au chocolate?....seems like that's an AM treat. My mom lived in France as a teenager right after WW11 with her 4 younger brothers and sisters....she said pain au chocolate was her baby brother's favorite treat.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Shroom,
After services on Sunday we head 15 miles in the opposite direction of home to get some choco croiss. The owner will put a couple extra batons of chocolate for me. During the week my son will usually hit the door with a piece of toasted italian bread and nutella. We got some good news yesterday, my wifes uncle(architect) just purchased a chalet in the mountains for all to use. We will shut down to go if we have to. Wife wants my son to see his gr.grandma one more time. now 100 Her doctor comes by weekly to she hows she is doing. What is wrong with our system? 100 and still walks for the morning baguette.I don't know if this is a tradition but she is so excited that the baker doesn't charge anyone over a hundred. For the last 80 yrs or so she has had a baguette,some jambon, boiled egg and a couple of glasses of wine for lunch and of course a nice nap.
I don't want to paint to pretty a picture. In the appartments they own in Paris the have security roll down metal windows. Grandma left them open 1 day for 2 hours and the thieves got her good.


----------

